# Alarm problem



## 95Hardbody4x4 (Jul 8, 2005)

ok i have a serious question, and i need a serious answer as soon as possible. Me and my friend were (attempting) to hook up my subs. We had two take the black wire that is connected to the red wire that goes to the amp off of the battery. While doing that we accidently pumped, or moved the red (alarm) wire. By doing so the alarm started going off like a champ. So then we took the alarm wire off the battery and the alarm quit going off. But the hazard light's keep blinking. i tried taking the fuse out, for the horn and hazard lights but that didn't work. To make things even more difficult, i don't have the remote for my alarm. My friend stole it and didn't give it back to me. He is being a Friken ass-hat. We tried connecting the battery without the alarm and sub wire but it wouldn't kick over. We tried jumping it, it wouldn't kick over. I don't know what to do. The truck is stuck at my buddies house and i have to f-eing work in the morning . I don't know what to do, i really don't. What makes me even more mad is, that i was having a good day until this **** had to happen. I hate me life i want to die, i really do. Can anyone tell me what to do, or how to fix it. I'm about to have a fri-ken nervous break down, plus i cant stop shaking. I'm a mess.i really im.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

The hazard lights I dont know about. It sounds like your alarm has been armed and so the starter kill has been activated. IMO thats why it wont start. Try putting it in valet mode you should have a switch and your dash somewhere. Turn your keys to the on position and push the button on the switch a couple time that should deactivate your alarm. Go get your alarm remote back after that


----------

